# Potential raw source for me!!



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Canine Performance Fuels

Anyone familiar with these guys? They have super prices! Even with shipping, it ends up being just over a dollar a pound, so not bad at all, I don't think.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Seems like you have to buy the cooler box too, right? That does affect the price some.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, but I wonder if they'd refund you that if you sent the empty one back to them for re-use? Even so, it's still cheaper than what I can buy raw for at the grocery stores or, heaven forbid the pre-packaged stuff that's sold at the pet stores!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Have you tried a local organic farm? They usually have chicken carcasses by the trunk load come butchering time.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

A local what? 

There aren't any near me. There is a cattle farm about an hour away that will butcher and sell directly to the public, but they are expensive.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> A local what?
> 
> There aren't any near me. There is a cattle farm about an hour away that will butcher and sell directly to the public, but they are expensive.


what about ag universities? My parents get all of their meat from the U of MN and every thing is really really cheap.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm in the same position of many with raw being expensive around where I live. I have some friends I will get some tripe and organs from (pork and lamb) come fall and my farrier is raising a lean beef for me (for the dogs). Much of the agribusiness has been driven away from urban centers.

I looked at this site and it looked interesting. I didn't see how much shipping was though and I'm in the area they don't ship to for part of the year.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> what about ag universities? My parents get all of their meat from the U of MN and every thing is really really cheap.



I talked to my mother about this. You need to be on a list or find somebody on the butcher's list which shouldn't be too hard if you ask the butcher. Everything regardless of what it is, is $0.50 lbs She has access to beef, lamb, goose, duck and chickens. The students raise these animals as a class and they don't even get the meat. [-(


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

There's Warren Wilson College nearby, but their meat isn't any cheaper than grocery store meat - it's a good price since it's organic & grass fed (or was last time I checked), but still too much for me to spend to feed the dogs. My husband and I don't even eat that good.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I purchase my raw food for the dogs from a restaurant wholesaler. I get chicken necks & backs & pork neck bones for under $.30 a lb. Get turkey necks for a few cents more. I buy ground meat in 10lb tubs. Which for my area is a super deal. One of the main guys that works there feeds his dog raw & give us raw feeders really good breaks on meat. They will sell wholesale only to raw feeders or restaraunts. I get great deals. At one point when I had 3 dogs, I would NEVER had been able to feed them raw otherwise. Now with 2 it is a bit less, but I don't know if I could do it if I had to pay supermarted prices where I live. You might look into wholesalers. Also, you might be able to google & find some local faw feeder sites in your area. They oftern know where the values are. Obviously, you need to have freezer space to hold large quantities. I would never feed anything but raw....so I am happy that I have a good source.


----------

